# Lots of sleep !



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

all going well and Peanut is her usual bouncy energetic self, eating fine toileting fine, sounds good to me. All except she is producing a lot of sleep from her eyes ???? They both are normal looking and she doesn't seem in any discomfort so not unduly worried but she has never produced as much before.

Anyone else come across this ??

Graham


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, Kian had a mild eye infection that he kept rubbing and he was all gooey. We took him to the vet and she did not give him any prescrip stuff just told us to by eye drops off the shelf and use them. Polysporin eye drops, they took care of the mild infection.
Now, he still gets gooey eyes in the morning but that's just the typical morning eye goo. When I wipe it from his eye I can see dirt in there. I guess it's all the dirt he accumulates when he is out being crazy ;D
If Peanut is showing signs of discomfort then I would take her to the vet.
Also, try using a mosit towel, with warm water. Apply it to her eye and try and wipe the goo that way. Hold it over her eye lid for a few seconds. That also worked for Kian too. This is what his breeder recommended.
Good luck.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Thanks CK, will bathe as you suggest and if she does have any discomfort, straight to the vets but at the moment she isn't even rubbing them so will wait for the moment.

Graham


----------

